# اربع اسطوانات فيديو لتعليم 3D Max 9 بالعربى



## hany fraag (24 أبريل 2009)

ملاحظه : الروابط منقوله للافاده.









روابط الاسطوانه الاولى ......

*http://rapidshare.com/files/12092901...ACK.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12093581...ACK.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12094977...ACK.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12095894...ACK.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12096319...ACK.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12097042...ACK.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12097959...ACK.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12097959...ACK.part08.rar*

روابط الاسطوانه الثانيه .....
*
http://rapidshare.com/files/12098567...LACK.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12101957...LACK.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12102454...LACK.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12105557...LACK.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12104684...LACK.part5.rar*

روابط الاسطوانه الثالثه ......

*http://rapidshare.com/files/12106057...ACK.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12106545...ACK.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12108413...ACK.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12108750...ACK.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12109158...ACK.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12109726...ACK.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12116011...ACK.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12116820...ACK.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12117905...ACK.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12119730...ACK.part10.rar*

روابط الاسطوانه الرابعه ......
*
http://rapidshare.com/files/12120466...LACK.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12121179...LACK.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12121731...LACK.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12123433...LACK.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12124022...LACK.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12125064...LACK.part6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/12126678...LACK.part7.rar*


----------



## eng abdallah (24 أبريل 2009)

شكرا أخي الكريم ..... بالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## anass81 (24 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم , سوف أقوم بنقل موضوعك الى قسم العمارة مع الابقاء عليه في ملتقانا حتى تعم الفائدة

المشرف


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (24 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## اسلام الكبير (25 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## محمد محي2010 (25 أبريل 2009)

شكرا و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## نسمة النيل (25 أبريل 2009)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور يا أخي علي هده المساهمه جزاك الله خيرا ورحم والديك.


----------



## me3mary85 (26 أبريل 2009)

ارجو المساعده اخى الكريم رجاء كتابة الpass word لفك الضغط


----------



## محمد بدر مصيلحى (26 أبريل 2009)

rachid82 iهذة كلمة السر لفك الملفات المضغوطة للآسطوانات التعليمية


----------



## محمد الحسيسى (26 أبريل 2009)

*السعودية بس من مصر*

جزاك الله خيراكنت اتمنى ان ادخلها والحمد اللة رآيتها وشكرا


----------



## eng: issa (4 مايو 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خيرررر


----------



## eng: issa (4 مايو 2009)

*مشكور وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خيرررررررر*​


----------



## eng: issa (4 مايو 2009)

*مشكور وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خيرررر*​


----------



## radcom (5 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم جزاه الله كل خير علي تنزيل الاسطوانات
انا ليا سؤال الاسطوانه مش عارفه اشغلها من فضلك خطوات تشغيلها
انا بعد ما نزلتها حددت علي اجزائها كلها عشان الفك ومش بيعمل اي حاجه


----------



## ابو زياد المصري (5 مايو 2009)

*مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور يا أخي علي هده المساهمه جزاك الله خيرا ورحم والديك.*​


----------



## eng: issa (6 مايو 2009)

*مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور يا أخي علي هده المساهمه جزاك الله خيرا ورحم والديك.*​


----------



## eng: issa (6 مايو 2009)

*مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور يا أخي علي هده المساهمه جزاك الله خيرا ورحم والديك.*​


----------



## eng: issa (6 مايو 2009)

*مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور يا أخي علي هده المساهمه جزاك الله خيرا ورحم والديك.*​


----------



## abuyaas (6 مايو 2009)

allah yerda 3alak we5alek elna yabasha


----------



## eng: issa (7 مايو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم*​


----------



## eng: issa (7 مايو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم*​


----------



## الجنيبي515 (8 مايو 2009)

مشكور انا ودي اتعلم على برنامج يصمم منازل


----------



## eng: issa (8 مايو 2009)

radcom قال:


> السلام عليكم جزاه الله كل خير علي تنزيل الاسطوانات
> انا ليا سؤال الاسطوانه مش عارفه اشغلها من فضلك خطوات تشغيلها
> انا بعد ما نزلتها حددت علي اجزائها كلها عشان الفك ومش بيعمل اي حاجه


 وانا كمان نفس المشكله ...............


----------



## المهندسه أم ليلى (9 مايو 2009)

مشكور جدا يابشمهندس هانى انا حملت الاسطوانات وفتحتها فعلا ممتازة جدا اشكرك وده مش غريب من عضو فعال جدا مثلك


----------



## الوسام الماسى (9 مايو 2009)

مشكور كتير جزاك الله خير
الف شكر يا غالى


----------



## radcom (10 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
بعد اذن المهندس يبعت الخطوات عشان اشغل الاسطوانات
جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## وحش العمارة (15 مايو 2009)

شكرا أخي الكريم ..... بالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## sayky (15 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hany fraag (15 مايو 2009)

اولاً انا أسف لتأخرى فى الرد .... وثانياً اود ان أشكر كل من شارك فى هذا الموضوع سواء بالشكر او الاستفسار ... بالنسبه للاخوه radcom والاخ issa انت المفروض لما تيجى تفك الضغط تفك الضغط لأول جزء فقط وبرنامج فك الضغط عيشوف باقى الاجزاء لوحده مش تفك الضغط لكل الاجزاء مره واحده مع بعض ... وعلى العموم مرفق صوره فى المرفقات توضح عمليه فك الضغط ... واكرر اسفى مره اخرى على التأخر فى الرد ... عشان الموضوع اساسا كنت وضعه فى الهندسه المدنيه وهو خاص بالهندسه المعماريه أكتر ... ولذلك قام المهندس أنس (جزاه الله كل خير ) بنقله الى هنا فغاب الموضوع عن نظرى لاننى أدخل كل يوم على منتدى الهندسه المدنيه ... وعلى العموم حصل خير .... وتقبلوا خالص تحياتى.


----------



## justmoon (15 مايو 2009)

*مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور يا أخي علي هده المساهمه جزاك الله خيرا ورحم والديك*​


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (16 مايو 2009)

والله يا اخي اوفيت...مشكووووووووووووور.


----------



## حورية_الحور (17 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير على هذه المساهمة


----------



## علاء ديوب (18 مايو 2009)

الرجاء من الاخوة أريد تحميل الاسطوانات الاربعة ولم اقدر اريد المساعدة رجاء وشكرا


----------



## علاء ديوب (18 مايو 2009)

اريد تحميل الاسطوانات ولم استطع الرجاء اريد المساعدة وشكرا


----------



## anass81 (18 مايو 2009)

علاء ديوب قال:


> اريد تحميل الاسطوانات ولم استطع الرجاء اريد المساعدة وشكرا



السلام عليكم

راجع هذا الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t130416.html#post1098873


----------



## basharno (18 مايو 2009)

انا عضو جديد من العراق شكرا على هذه البرنامج وبدات احمل البرنامج ولكن ارجو ان تساعدوني اذا وجدت اي مشكلة


----------



## رائد الأحمد (18 مايو 2009)

ساعدوني موعرفان احمل ا
لسطوانات


----------



## anass81 (18 مايو 2009)

رائد الأحمد قال:


> ساعدوني موعرفان احمل ا
> لسطوانات



*السلام عليكم

راجع هذا الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t130416.html#post1098873*


----------



## fraidi (22 مايو 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خيرررر


----------



## freeribo (23 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
اولا : شكرا على السيديهات 
ثانيا : لو سمحت انا محتاجة الباسورد

لانى مش عارفة افتح الملفات 

مع انى جربت الباسورد الموجود فى الصفحة -1-

شكرا تانى و اسفة على الازعاج


----------



## hany fraag (23 مايو 2009)

كلمه السر هى *rachid82*


----------



## freeribo (23 مايو 2009)

شكرا على الاسطوانات و على الرد


----------



## fraidi (26 مايو 2009)

مشكور ياأخي ولكن الباسوورد الي واضعه غير شغال الرجاء منك أو من غيرك الذين يرفعون ملفات ليستفيد منها زملائهم ألا يضعو باسوورد إذا كانو يريدون الفائده للآخرين الرجاء كتابة الباسوورد الصحيح وشكرا


----------



## anass81 (26 مايو 2009)

fraidi قال:


> مشكور ياأخي ولكن الباسوورد الي واضعه غير شغال الرجاء منك أو من غيرك الذين يرفعون ملفات ليستفيد منها زملائهم ألا يضعو باسوورد إذا كانو يريدون الفائده للآخرين الرجاء كتابة الباسوورد الصحيح وشكرا



السلام عليكم

كما هو مكتوب بالمشاركة الأولى للمهندس هاني , الموضوع منقول , وهذا يعني أنه ليس هو من قام بوضع الباسوورد للملفات , وإنما صاحب الملفات, وقد اجتهد المهندس هاني ووضع الباسوورد في مشاركة سابقة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t130416.html#post1109444

واذا لم تعد تعمل الان, فهذا يعود الى تغييرها من المصدر, وليس باليد حيلة في ذلك


----------



## مصطفى راجح (27 مايو 2009)

للاسف بعد ما نزلت السى دي لا تعمل بسبب الباسورد


----------



## mostafaart (2 يوليو 2009)

تسلم ياباشا على المجهود العظيم


----------



## محمد احمد الصاوى1 (20 يوليو 2009)

eh elpass beta3et fak elda'3at


----------



## miroad (20 يونيو 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير الله يجعل عملك هذا في ميزان حسنات كل من شارك في هذا العمل ويعم الفائدة على الناس اجمعين ويستخدم في الحلال يارب امين:20::20::34::34:


----------



## miroad (20 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم هذا هو الباس وورد الاكيد ان شاء الله انا جربتو اتفضلو rachid82


----------



## uliana nabil (18 يوليو 2010)

كل الشكر والتقدير لكل من يتعب من أجل أفاده الاخرين....جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## uliana nabil (20 يوليو 2010)

لك مني كل الشكر والتقدير ولكن عزرا .....بعد ان حملت جميع الاجزاء كلمه المرور لا تعمل


----------



## zabra (9 سبتمبر 2010)

la;vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv,hk


----------



## هيثم h (12 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## anass81 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

uliana nabil قال:


> لك مني كل الشكر والتقدير ولكن عزرا .....بعد ان حملت جميع الاجزاء كلمه المرور لا تعمل


 
السلام عليكم

راجع هذه المشاركة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t130416.html#post1700909


----------



## doulfine (4 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خير جزاء
لكن الروابط مابتشتغل ياريت تحولها الى رابط اخر زي zshare
حييتم والسلام عليكم


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (7 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ارجو الرفع على الميديافاير


----------

